# Chessie vs. Lab and breeder referrals



## HabbatheJutt (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello all, 
I'm starting up a search for my first retriever and needing all the help I can get! I've hunted for years but never with a dog so I'm very much a newbie when it comes to picking a breed and training and all that. I'm torn between whether or not to get a Lab or a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. I'm interested in both breeds but I've always loved the look of the Chessie. I'm just not sure if it's a good choice for a 1st time-er though, haha. I've owned dogs my entire life though, so I'm not inexperienced with dogs, just inexperienced with anything beyond obedience training. I've heard Chessie's can be harder to train and more stubborn than a Lab and that they can also be more aggressive towards other dogs. Not sure if that's true or not, which is why I'm asking for advice. What breed would you recommend for a "beginner"? Also, any breeder referral's would be great! I'm in central NC but willing to drive within a few hours if I need to. Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I am currently training my first chessie (8 months old female) after 4 labs. The big difference I see is you cant be physical or force a issue with a chessie like a lab. My girl learns fast and handles pressure well if she understands why and how to get out of pressure. We just finished FF and thought is went easier than my labs. She is great with other dogs but much more leary of strangers than my labs who loved everyone. In NC I would contact John and Amy Dahl of Oak Hill Kennel. My girl is out of a MH x MH breeding from Cur-Sans kennel in Wi and I am hooked on chessies!


----------



## David Poffinbarger (May 22, 2009)

That's a loaded question...Lab

I love Chessie's and there are good and bad individuals in all breeds, but on the average I think a Lab would be easier to train for a beginner. That being said the most important parts are the breeding, environment, training and proper socialization...not necessarily the breed.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

There are lots of people here with both breeds and everyone has thier own preferences. Broad generalizations are just that. Dogs are individuals. That said, in my opinion a well-bred lab might be easier to train and may progress a bit faster than a chessie. But I would recommend finding people in your area with well-bred, highly-trained examples of both breeds and try to spend some time around them in order to help make your decision. A hunt test would be a good place to start. Go to the Master or Finished stake and watch the dogs and talk to the owners.
No matter what you decide, make sure you do your homework and get a WELL-BRED puppy and you more than likely won't be disappointed.
Just whatever you do, don't get a Golden. Everybody knows they won't get in the water.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your in NC. This is predominitly ha hot climate most of the time. As I understand it chessies have a heavy coat and training in your climate might be a little hard on that breed of dog. Do you hunt big water. Chessie are excelent for that. If ya don't I suggest a lab as your first dog to hunt with. Very versitile dogs. Check out the pups here, there is a breeding in Va south of richmond from Big Boy and a Choc female. These pups should be good ones for you to look at. The female is a real nice hunting dog, good sized. I know chessie owners but all are in the cold country. I have seen many run hunt tests in the north and are very good at what they do. The owners tell me that they are predominatly a one person dog. They listen to the owner but no one else. Thats what they say anyway. Good luck but I would get a lab.


----------



## ginnyr (Sep 25, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and go watch both the breeds, at home, in the field, wherever, Agility competitions, dock dogs, etc. Get your hands on them see what *you* find as a difference then you decide.
I have owned Chesapeake Bay Retrievers over 30 years and find them entertaining, intelligent, and animals that love/need a job. Yes, they can be protective. I have told many that the owner of the Chessie needs to be smarter than their dog. 
There are many people in North Carolina who own Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, the breed does well in that climate- really the breed seems to adapt to any climate.


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

Kathy Case at Whiskey Creek's Chesapeakes is a great source of both info, and puppies. She is in the mountains. She has some pretty exciting litters coming on line.


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought a Caroway pup from Carol Andersen just outside of Chicago. Couldn't have been more pleased with my purchase. She's a very knowledgable Chessie breeder and has been doing it since the mid 70's. Another good source to look into. She has a litter this fall that is a repeat breeding that produced my litter.


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

What's the old saying...Goldens you tell to retrieve...Labs you ask them to retieve...with Chessies you negociate!


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

jonesrebel11 said:


> What's the old saying...Goldens you tell to retrieve...Labs you ask them to retieve...with Chessies you negociate!


You order a lab, ask a golden, and negotiate with a chessie. That being said, I've been around them all my life and will never have anything but chessies. I've kicked around getting another lab, but I'll end up keeping a pup from one of my girl's litters here in the next couple years. Can't go wrong with a peake. I love em to death.


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

And what about the rest of the Retriever world: Curly-Coated, Flat-Coated and Nova Scotia Duck Tolling. Everything doesn't revolve around Labs, Goldens and Chessies.

Just sayin'!


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in NC and have had 3 labs now. Although I have to say that every time I see a Chessie doing good work at a Hunt Test I always think about getting one as my next dog. 

Here in NC I would speak with John or Amy Dahl about a Chessie. If your close to Charlotte, either Terry Price or Joel Porter would be good sources for Labs. The good thing about being here in NC there are a quite a few breeder/trainers for labs.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

My .02 as a NC resident first time Chessie owner...

My wife and I both grew up with labs but we recently got our first Chessie. As much as I love labs I'm hooked on Chessies. While some don't like it, I was drawn to the breed's independent streak. I also travel frequently leaving my wife at home alone which means I like that the dog is a little more protective than the avg lab. That being said I'm yet to see my Chessie show the slightest aggression towards anyone or any other dog. My neighbor has a golden and they get along great. I think the aggressive reputation Chessies have is a bit overplayed. I do however believe that socialization at a young age is mandatory for a Chessie. Like any dog, if you fail that stage you will have issues later on. This seems especially true for CBR's. It's an easy process that shouldn't intimidate you but you need to be aware of its importance. If you like Chessies, the breed fits your lifestyle, and you have the time/desire to put into training them, don't let the hype discourage you because you will be very happy. If you have serious doubts go with a lab. It sounds like you want a Chessie but are hesitant to take the leap. I had similar reservations when I was looking and now I couldn't be happier.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

jollycurl said:


> And what about the rest of the Retriever world: Curly-Coated, Flat-Coated and Nova Scotia Duck Tolling. Everything doesn't revolve around Labs, Goldens and Chessies.
> 
> Just sayin'!


Your sig line has more letters than the Chinese alphabet.:razz:


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

If your interested in a Lab  , I have a all Chocolate litter coming up.
Here is a link to the ad on this site>>> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83028

Amy


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

If your near Laurinburg NC I'll be down April 7-14 at Chris Locklear's training aand there will be chessies there training.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Read this:

http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html

It's a pretty good comparison of labs, goldens and chessies.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

come to the dark side and get a chessie


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ what he said. Chessies are like a drug. You'll get addicted to seeing that brown dog give the look of protection when he hears something go bump at night. I never get tired of seeing my brother's Peake do that. Ginny gives the look, and you know you're safe. That's what I truly love about chessies. They're loyal till death.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I like my labs, but for eating ice and retrieving birds in 3-4footers I want a chessie. Training a lab is like killing a deer with a shotgun, vs training a chessie is like killing a deer with a knive. Challenging but rewarding in the end


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Howard N said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html
> 
> It's a pretty good comparison of labs, goldens and chessies.


That is a great article and from my experience, pretty spot on. I remember reading it for the first time in Gun Dog magazine many years ago.

John


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Chessies are more protective than agressive......big difference.

I would take advantage of the offer from Moscowitz....you will see some nice Chessies!

Visit this site:

http://teamchesapeake.infopop.cc/groupee/forums


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html
> 
> It's a pretty good comparison of labs, goldens and chessies.


....and after you read it take a ride over to Vass NC to talk to the authors in person.

Tim


----------



## deadriver (Mar 9, 2005)

I am in NC and you do not have to worry about the heat. My peake deals with the heat better than all the labs i have owned and still own. They blow the coat and and a ferminator gets them pretty slick, down to the under hair.

Having owned 3 chessies and some 20+ labs and being a hunter first that demands a high level of retrieving, i will give an unbiased view of bot of my dogs that i currently own. I am currently training with 3 other chessies and helping a friend that bought a pup from my last breeding, there are similarities and differences.

Generalization come from some basis of reality. 
-more even keel than most of our FT bred labs
-chessies do not generally like the pressure as much, but they do well with it if well bred. 
-I have only trained with one chessie that really likes mechanical work
-They do love to retrieve
-They have a bad rap about aggression that i have not been able to support with dogs i have raised, but i expose all of my dogs to new environments and new people all the time. They accept people no differently than labs, at least mine do. I do not tolerate a dog being alpha, so territoriality is no issue. My lab will actually bite a child that reaches into the kennel, the chessie will just lick everyone.
-They do stink. No jokeing matter, prepare for a lot of dog smell.
-They are excellent to hunt with, less demanding of your attention that almost any lab
-easy, easy, easy to get them to be steady to live birds in a real hunt
-vocal, but not some lines of labs. they grunt and groan under stress and disappointment (everyone i have been around does this). does not really matter but it is interesting that the seem to consistantly do it
-they really do love water

Labs:
-generally higher level of drive
-we seem to have more really demanding labs in the duck blind and i find that rookie trainers just dont get control of them
-love the training, even with plastic and will normally thrive in drill work
-much, much more snappy on commands
-better at figuring things out, almost deductive reasoning. 

I own, hunt and breed both. I think a lab is a better choice if you want to play the games and a chessie is a better choice for the average hunter who really does not know how to train or want to train a lot. You can normally hunt with a basically untrained chessie because they are just not all over the place like a piss and vineger lab will be without consistent training. I have multiple friends that i just will not hunt with anymore because their labs are out of control (they all have jam up dogs but they have done nothing to get a handle on the high drive dogs they bought).

I work in Raleigh and have my two bitches on the truck to train during lunch on a lot of days. Feel free to get up with me and come by and see my lab, peak and one of my employee's peake. You can judge for yourself. Chris Locklear has the best running HT chessies in NC. He is near Lillington and I am sure you can drop in on him. Terry Price at Oakridge Kennels has some nice lab litters coming up this spring. I would get in on a lab from his Grady breeding if i were going with a lab and lived anywhere near NC.

All of that being said, i would own a lab, hands down, if i had to choose. I love the high drive and i when a bird goes down 300 yds, or even 500-600, it is the lab that has the drive to get it done in quick fashion. But we love our peake and she is a great addition to our kennel and is much more silly and amusing than our lab. Both of our dogs are out of truly top end breedings, NFC bred and DC chessies. It is actually a little tough to find a good HT or FT chessie breeding. Honestly, i would prepare to buy a good chessie from any state in the U.S. in order to get the best one you can get your hands on.. We have some good show breeders in NC, but less HT and FT dogs.

Whatever you do, budget all you can on your purchase and go with a pup that has all the health clearances you can think of. 

good luck
Bryan

Dead River Kennel


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Bryan,
That's probably the most intelligent post I've ever read about the subject.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Have to agree Bryan best post yet.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Excellent post, Bryan.


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Right now I have 12 week old chessie. A friend called from Georgia and ask if I would do the favour of picking up a pup for him. He won't be home till next week and really wanted a pup from this litter. I have always had labs and will be the first to admit that I am finding this pup different.She is a great little dog but I am finding her hard to house train. With the labs they signal when they are looking for that special spot to squat, with her I find she just does it. Her temperament is great and she is willing to learn as far as other things are concerned. You have received great advice here. Good luck with your search. Retrievers are the greatest.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris Payne is in NC right now and he has a real nice litter coming up also. Check the classifieds on here for more info. 

Russell


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i just can't sit and watch a train wreck! get a lab and never look back!

just kiddin', figure out what works best for you. you're getting good advice and references.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Contact Chris Locklear at www.Lockedandloadedretrievers.com

He is located in Laurinburg, NC

Chris can show you around some Chessies.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I've owned and trained both. The bottom line is get a well bred one. Don't skimp on the jingle. My personal, feel good dog is a chessie male. He trained easier them a lot of my labs and he never met a stranger .


----------



## HabbatheJutt (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the advice and information! Now, I'm off to do my research


----------



## wingman (Mar 27, 2012)

My buddys 1st chessie is now a year old. He always had labs before. He said he'd never get another chessie goodluck!


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

wingman said:


> My buddys 1st chessie is now a year old. He always had labs before. He said he'd never get another chessie goodluck!



There in lies the problem. Training a lab isn't like training a chessie. Many people will go from training a lab and train a chessie the same way. You can't force your training onto a chessie. You teach chessies what you want more than anything. Train a lab and teach a chessie is my saying.


----------



## deadriver (Mar 9, 2005)

HabbatheJutt said:


> Thank you so much for all the advice and information! Now, I'm off to do my research


You cant go wrong with whatever you choose, as long as you do your homework and look for a litter that has what you want, clear health and comes from a responsible breeder. Also, none of us have mentioned this, but dont neccessarily feel like you have to have your pup right now. Find the breeding that you want and be willing to wait for the litter. there is nothing wrong with saying that you want a dog by XX date, but the more flexible you are, the more you are making decision about the litter and not about what options you have at the time. I have waited as long as 2 years for a pup....

I cant say that i train my labs and chessies different from each other but the peakes do seem to do better when you let them mature a bit before mechanical work begins.

Have fun with you new partner!
Bryan


Dead River Kennel


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

I trained and owned 7 black labs before I got a Chessie. My labs were very good dogs, and had a fair amount of taining. 3 of them were qualified all-age. Some never ran a field trial. A couple were world class pheasant dogs. 
My current dog, a Chesapeake female, overall, is the best dog I've owned. She's never ran a field trial because I don't do that anymore, but I know enough to honstly say she'd have held her own and achieved what you wanted if you did your part.
She was easier to train than any of the labs because she is smarter. You couldn't force her to do anything, but when you showed her what you wanted, she did it. Her retention of trained skills was much, much better than any of the labs. FF went very easy, but was done by showing and simplifying instead of increasing pressure. Same with handling, water work etc.. If you approach training a chessie as a team effort, and understand that all you have to do is make clear what you want, you will be very happy.
It's nice to hunt ducks at the end of the season, and not have to worry about a shivering dog in the boat or blind. It's also fun to have a dog with a super nose who can track down crippled pheasants that escape and hide from the poiinters and retrievers my hunting companions have.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

chuck187 said:


> Kathy Case at Whiskey Creek's Chesapeakes is a great source of both info, and puppies. She is in the mountains. She has some pretty exciting litters coming on line.


I agree w/Chuck. Kathy has an upcoming litter from Ch Shallcross Lake's Chhaamp MH and Ch Whiskey Creeks Reidwalker. I know both dogs and this should be an excellent breeding.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Much of what has been said are generalizations so be aware every dog is different(the potty training thing mentioned has nothing to do with breed traits).
IMO you need to look at yourself first. What kind of trainer are you. 
In general if you are a rough/aggresive/physical trainer or the other end of the spectrum, a pushover, a lab may be your better option.
If you will be firm but fair you will do fine with a chessie.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Northernstorm said:


> come to the dark side and get a chessie


But make sure the tail is straight.......Ha!


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

jd6400 said:


> But make sure the tail is straight.......Ha!


IT IS AN ORIGINAL!!!!


----------



## Jim Imbertson (Apr 1, 2012)

My first post, If this is your first retriever, please look at started dogs, (either breed) they cost more up front, but are by in far much cheaper in the long run. You will know up front the dog you are getting, from then on it is up to you. A trainer I have worked with has a 6 month old that can do more than my two year old. 
Jim


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

No matter which breed you choose (TEACH) your pup , hold your standards high but keep it fun . I train both and own both but if i have to choose the CHESSIES win that vote .

I have a chessie pup (10) months old with a senior title and she is ready for master , she has a HR title getting it running finshed (3) more and she has her HRCH ......so to say they are harder to (TEACH) than a lab i dont think so .

Good luck with which ever breed you choose , keep it fun and enjoy your pup .


----------



## chessiedog (Oct 23, 2011)

Deadriver/Bryan says it best. I would stick to his post and make your decision. Both are good dogs but it depends on what you are looking for. I have had both and I am training my first dog which happens to be a chessie. She is also the family pet. She is very protective of the family but has never shown any agression towards a person or another dog. Although I have seen a few agressive Chessies I think this trait has pretty much been breed out. although they will remain protective so you will need to make sure that you socialize them at an early age. Take them to a park, local pet store, pretty much anywhere you can take a dog and just hang out. let them see other dogs, people, and children as much as possible.

I also live in NC and they have no problem with the heat. We train early or late in the day and do a lot of water training in the summers heat. 

Bottom line: Although Cheesies do require different training techniques I will stay with Chessies from now on. She has been extremely loyal to me and my family. I have fallen in love with the breed.

Rob


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

I have had labs for my past hunting dogs and now have my first chessie. Even though I really, really like chessies(did I mention that I like them?) for a first hunting dog I would go with a lab. In my opinion(worth every penny you pay for it-$0;-)) labs are much more resilient with regards to our mistakes as trainers. Labs seem to bounce back more readily when a mistake is made as a chessie might not for a while. 

At the same time though, chessies, *IF* socialized a lot can be a great hunting and family dog. They are very loyal, usually love the work and are great companions in the duck blind. They are a little aloof to other humans but will love their owner to death. Be aware though, they have more oils in their coat(translation- they stink!). That's part of what keeps them warm and floating in the water! 

If you go with a chessie, be aware that *a lot* of socialization is recommended. 

BHB


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

achiro said:


> Much of what has been said are generalizations so be aware every dog is different(the potty training thing mentioned has nothing to do with breed traits).
> IMO you need to look at yourself first. What kind of trainer are you.
> In general if you are a rough/aggresive/physical trainer or the other end of the spectrum, a pushover, a lab may be your better option.
> If you will be firm but fair you will do fine with a chessie.


I think this is a good post. On another forum I posted that I don't think a chessie is an ideal first dog for a person. Not that they're not good, easy, etc. Just because I've read on here that they usually don't train like labs. As a noob I've had enough problems learning to train my lab. I do like chessies though, but I just don't know that I have the personality/temperment for one.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I know Chris Locklear and can definitely say, like others here have, give him a call and talk to him. He does very well with Chessies!


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

Matching the personality of the owner and dog is important, generalities aside. . .
If you are out hunting and the warden shows up, 
- a golden will jump up and give him a kiss.
- a chessie will attempt to take his leg off.
- a lab will look guilty until he finds the extra duck.
Chris


----------



## WI_LabLover (Aug 30, 2004)

I admire all retrievers period. In hunting WI & ND water and fields in all conditions, I've never had a situation where I thought, 'wish I had a CBR' so I can get that bird. 

All dogs are individuals and it's up to us to put in time researching a breeding to try to ensure we get the best pick possible. Training a soft natured dog that you have to negotiate with is not of rme. For now I'll stay with the resilent hard charging lab. Who knows what the future holds though?


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> Chessies are more protective than agressive......big difference.


Can you explain the difference for me?
Thanks 

Pete


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I've had Chesapeakes since 1981 and when someone asks me if they should get a Lab or a Ches., I usually suggest they go with the Lab, because people that get Chesapeakes, almost always know without asking, that's what they want. If there's any question in your mind, go with the Lab--there is a reason they're so universally popular. Chesapeakes aren't right for everyone.

quote=Pete;948181]Can you explain the difference for me?
Thanks 

Pete[/quote]

What I tell people who ask about aggression in Chesapeakes might answer your question. Chesapeakes never attained any great popularity as pets, and were never bred to be easy, one-size-fits-all love everyone dogs, unlike Labs and Goldens. So they tend to be more primitive and instinctual--and they are far more territorial than other retrievers. Territoriality is not the same as aggression, though if not addressed early and often with plenty of socialization, structure and training it can easily beget aggressive behavior. This is not a breed that does well loose in a fenced backyard in suburbia. 

Rather than repeating the good stuff that's already been mentioned, re-read Bryan's post #24 (of course I think it's great since I'm the breeder of his Chesapeake ;-)) and BHB's #45. If you really enjoy working with your dog on a daily basis, and you like an intelligent, problem-solving kind of dog, you might really enjoy a Chesapeake. But as already mentioned, the socialization is key--early and often. And again, if there is any question in your mind about which breed is right for you, then go with the Lab.


----------



## whiskeycreek (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks to Chuck and Bob for the nice referrals to my kennel- Whiskey Creek Chesapeakes.

Someone mentioned that there were several 'show breeders' here in NC and I guess they are referring to me (there are only two or maybe three 'Chessie breeders' in the state who *I* would consider 'responsible') as ALL of my own personal breeding dogs are Champions, but all of them also have other titles in various venues INCLUDING hunt tests. So I guess if you were to just look at my website it would appear that I am a 'show breeder,' but what you don't see is that I currently have two dogs running in Master with Master passes (both TOTALLY owner trained and handled) one who just finished his Senior title (congrats again Chuck!) who will be starting Master this fall (this dog was also totally owner trained- first time Chessie owner), several dogs with Junior titles (again all dogs completely owner trained) and several young dogs about to hit the tests come this fall (none of these dogs have been 'pro' trained and all are owned by first time Chessie owners who have full time jobs and 'lives' outside of their dogs!)

Personally I think Chessies are a great breed to start with- that is the only breed I have ever owned! I think researching who you get a pup from (visiting the kennels, meeting the dogs) will make a big difference in the success you can have with a dog. 

I do have two nice breedings coming up...
The first is from my girl 'Reid'. U-SHR, U-NJ, U-RO3, U-MBPISS, U-CH**, Am CH Whiskey Creek's Reidwalker RE, NJ-N
She has been bred to 
CH Shallcross Lakes Chaamp RA, MH
I will have confirmation of pregnancy next week. I currently have a waiting list on this litter.
Side and dam have EXTENSIVE health clearances.

My second litter is with my girl 'Twiggy.'
U-NJ, U-RO3, U-CH**, Am CH Whiskey Creek's Naughty Pine RE, CD, NJ-N
Will be bred to 
CH Port Side's Great Xpectations SH (needs one more MH pass for his MH title)
Again, both sire and dam have EXTENSIVE health clearances.

I do have a REALLY nice 13 week old bitch pup (sire is my boy 'Trout' U-HRCH, U-UH, U-UJCH, U-RBIS, U-CH** Whiskey Creek's On The Fly GN, CDX, TD, RA, SH and the dam is a JH out of a MH sire and MH dam.). Both sure and dam of this pup have extensive health clearances. She is ready for her new home and would be a great hunting dog as well as family companion.

Temperaments of both my girls are wonderful as the sites temperaments. I was given the wonderful opportunity to handle both these dogs to their CH titles and I can say that both boys are VERY well behaved and were a joy to have at my house.

So yes, I might have 'show dogs,' but those 'show dogs' can and DO hunt!!! Why have an ugly dog, when you can have a good looking dog that can also do the work?


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Protective- serving to protect or supply protection
Aggressive- tending to attack or be hostile

A protective dog would act to protect owner if owner was approached in a threatening manner. An aggressive dog would bite without being provoked.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Pete said:


> Can you explain the difference for me?
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


Like scully said...


Protective- serving to protect or supply protection
Aggressive- tending to attack or be hostile

A protective dog would act to protect owner if owner was approached in a threatening manner. An aggressive dog would bite without being provoked.

Chessie's were bred to guard the boats back in the day. One thing I really like about my Chessie is he is an excellent judge of character.

Good people = good response
questionable people = on guard (does not mean attacking just alerting something isn't right)

He is almost always right


----------

